# pola 1937 gate keeper



## harry braun (Jul 16, 2011)

In moving the gate keeper on my layout, I snagged the wires and they came off the posts on the switch mechanism. I have no wiring diagram or instructions and I'm sorry to say that I don't remember where the wires connect to on the switch. Can anyone help me with either a wiring diagram or instructions as to where the red, blue, green and yellow wires connect on the switch/transformer as I know one of them is a return? Thank you, Harry


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Harry,


The production of the POLA kits was taken over by FALLER. (Faller renamed the smaller scale products into Faller but remained the name POLA for the G-Scale range).http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/pid.14.18.40.50/ecm.p/Instructions.html
You can email their customer service for the missing instructions. They can provide instruction manuals from older kits as well. 
See their customer service page on the Faller site. 
You can order missing parts also.


Paul


----------



## harry braun (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you. Harry


----------

